# Councils, Organizations, Clubs and YOU



## VSanhodo (Apr 16, 2005)

I started another thread about Fraud Busters and recived quite a few E mails from ppl who wanted to write something about a group but not name specific individuals. 
OK, so lets go for it.
Here is your opportunity to speak up about whatever group, club, council, orginazation, etc that you would like to mention, without having to mention specific people. If oyu want to say something good or bad about a Soke Council, Hall of Fame group, Grand Master orginazation, Maters foundation, Hall of fame, Your checker club that practices martial arts on the side here is your opportunity. 
Dont be shy, All posts are welcome.

Thanks
San


----------



## Miles (Apr 17, 2005)

I belong to a group of instructors who are working as a grassroots organization within the State of MI to promote Olympic Taekwondo. These ladies and gentlemen lend their expertise, time, and schools so that we can train as a group and improve as a group. It is a great time training, learning, and sharing. The name of the organization is Michigan Sport Taekwondo, Inc. Not really a Horror Story....but you asked..

  Miles


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2005)

Why start a thread dedicated to negativity?


----------



## Franc0 (Apr 18, 2005)

I agree with Arnisador. I thought "Horror Stories" was a section to discuss bad experiences that practitioners had in a MA setting, not to bash. To give credit to positive groups is a good thing, but to start bashing orgs for no other reason than to sound off, is useless.

Franco


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 18, 2005)

masterfinger said:
			
		

> I agree with Arnisador. I thought "Horror Stories" was a section to discuss bad experiences that practitioners had in a MA setting, not to bash. To give credit to positive groups is a good thing, but to start bashing orgs for no other reason than to sound off, is useless.
> 
> Franco


 



			
				VSanhodo said:
			
		

> Here is your opportunity to speak up about whatever group, club, council, orginazation, etc that you would like to mention, without having to mention specific people. _*If oyu want to say something good or bad about a Soke Council, Hall of Fame group, Grand Master orginazation, *_Maters foundation, Hall of fame, Your checker club that practices martial arts on the side here is your opportunity.
> Dont be shy, _*All posts are welcome.*_
> 
> Thanks
> San


 VSanhodo said "good or bad" comments are welcome so I wonder how that is negative.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 18, 2005)

masterfinger said:
			
		

> To give credit to positive groups is a good thing, but to start bashing orgs for no other reason than to sound off, is useless.


 Can also lead to threats of litigation...

 Groups that base their businesses thier titles and credentials don't often like it when people start saying that they are fraudulant.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 18, 2005)

befor this gets going please review
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...t=fraud+busting


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> VSanhodo said "good or bad" comments are welcome so I wonder how that is negative.



Context--it was placed here, not in General Martial Arts Talk or such.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 18, 2005)

masterfinger said:
			
		

> I agree with Arnisador. I thought "Horror Stories" was a section to discuss bad experiences that practitioners had in a MA setting, not to bash. To give credit to positive groups is a good thing, but to start bashing orgs for no other reason than to sound off, is useless.
> 
> Franco


 A good sentiment and I concur!!

 -Michael


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Context--it was placed here, not in General Martial Arts Talk or such.


 
 I see.


----------



## lonekimono10 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey guys lets forget about this,
 why don't we all go to the ball game, the phils are playing,oh yea i forgot i know i'm from the east coast. but lets all have some fun.
   you  do the math.


----------

